# Eye round steak...



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

in my diet, i include steaks. sometimes when im out of sirloin i use eye round. i wonder if they are condiered 'clean' food? are they high in fat?


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

I eat both eye of round and top sirloin as lean beef sources in my diet. 

if you'd like to know exact nutrient breakdown of your servings go to : 
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin/nut_search.pl


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

oh here.. hehe  
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin/nut_search.pl?beef,+eye+of+round


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

100g raw serving of lean eye of round (fat trimmed) 
124 calories
22.6g prot
0g carbs
3 g fat
41mg cholesterol
1.027g sat. fat


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 23, 2003)

Eye of round is leaner than top sirloin. I eat two eye of round steaks and one sirloin when bulking daily...

Peace.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

i dont see any visible fat on the steaks. so i just grill them


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

btw thanks for the info guys


----------

